# I really need some help finding a way to get to.602



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

I was running the 2nd init Liquid rom. I wanted to go to the .602 update and the 1 click root. I used the TBH app to update and it caused me ro get stuck on the Red boot logo. So I tried to sbf, but rsd lite would not recognize my phone. I have sbf'd many times before and had ZERO problems. I tried rsd 4.8, 4.9 and the 5.4 and none worked. I found a linux way to sbf, but my computer would not show the complete setup due to some kind of resolution problem, The poster gave me a link to their older version but it brought me all the way back to froyo. The .605 is the OTA update showing on my phone to download, but I am afraid that .605 will not root. Does anyone know if .605 is rootable or a way I can get to .602 and be able to root. ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED Thanks in advance


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

.605 is rootable from what I've read. Did you make sure you had the Motorola drivers installed correctly? The only time I've had trouble with RSD not recognizing the phone is not having the right drivers. I think the only way to get to .602 right now is SBF. You can go to .605, but I don't think any ROMs support it yet if that's what you want.


----------



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s

Download the Moto Driver Helper found under "Files That You'll Need", clean/update your drivers (make sure your phone is plugged in), then SBF. I've had the same problem multiple times.


----------



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> .605 is rootable from what I've read. Did you make sure you had the Motorola drivers installed correctly? The only time I've had trouble with RSD not recognizing the phone is not having the right drivers. I think the only way to get to .602 right now is SBF. You can go to .605, but I don't think any ROMs support it yet if that's what you want.


Ihave all the Motorola drivers that I can find and have the Motorola 5.2.0 installed. I was really wanting to get the Shuji rom running and give it a try. I have NEVER had so much trouble before


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You could also just take the .605 OTA , root using the one click method, then install w/e GB ROM you would like. 
I don't think I've seen anyone have issues installing .602 ROMs over .605.


----------

